# Sylvanian Families in NZ?



## Newdawn55

Hi folks,

Can anyone tell me if you can buy the range of Sylvanian Families in New Zealand? My daughter loves them and I'm not sure if they distribute them there?

If someone could let me know I would appreciate that.

Cheers


----------



## jenswaters

Newdawn55 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you can buy the range of Sylvanian Families in New Zealand? My daughter loves them and I'm not sure if they distribute them there?
> 
> If someone could let me know I would appreciate that.
> 
> Cheers


Hi

I can quite firmly state that "YES", you can get Sylvanian Family stuff out here. My friend owns a toyshop, so I asked her directly!! She says that the range of stuff isn't as huge as in the UK etc, but that things can be ordered with plenty of notice. Also, TradeMe does a great stock of the stuff!!!

Hope this helps and reassures

Jen


----------



## ClemClan

Newdawn55 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you can buy the range of Sylvanian Families in New Zealand? My daughter loves them and I'm not sure if they distribute them there?
> 
> If someone could let me know I would appreciate that.
> 
> Cheers



I don't know where about you are in NZ? but I know they do have quite a large selection in Toyworld and possibly Farmers too.


----------



## CanterburyChick

Yes you definitely can - many toy shops stock these sets and individual pieces. Trademe (Trade Me ? New Zealand online auctions and classifieds. Browse, buy and sell online on trademe.co.nz) often has many items for sale....at a much reduced rate to that in the shops


----------



## Anska

Yes you can but it's so expensive, buy what you need before you leave or get friends to send it over to you.


----------



## shane0

*Sylvanian Families at iQ Toys*

iQ Toys will be your best option. The have a massive range of Sylvanian Families


Prices are great too with free delivery orders $100+





Newdawn55 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you can buy the range of Sylvanian Families in New Zealand? My daughter loves them and I'm not sure if they distribute them there?
> 
> If someone could let me know I would appreciate that.
> 
> Cheers


----------

